# Greasy coat



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Bunny's long hair on her ears always looks really greasy, it never looks silky or anything. Does anyone else have the same problem? The rest of her coat is really good, including her pants and tail plume which are silky and very very long. She has a flatter coat on the rest of her body with not really any undercoat.

I wash her with a baby shampoo and conditioner because it's the only one she isn't allergic to. I don't do it too often. And she eats a grain free food, fish4dogs, which has salmon oil, potato and fish (lol) mostly.

So i don't know why?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I got a dry shampoo from pets at home,spay it on leave for 2 mins then brush it out


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

i read this somewhere:

Solutions for greasy fur:

Give your dog a bath: The best way to avoid greasy hair is to bathe him/her on a regular basis. Use any dog shampoo, but the best are the ones that contain selenium and benzene peroxide. Please do not use dog shampoo on cats as they may contain ingredients that are harmful to cats. Anti-grease shampoo eliminates fats and prevents the development of yeast, which gets lodged in greasy hairs. Prior to applying the shampoo, soak your dog in water and brush his/her fur. This prevents matting of fur and will help make it easier to detangle any fur later on in the drying process. Lather your dog with the shampoo and let it sit for a few minutes to allow the active ingredients to take effect. Rinse and towel dry.
*Tip: Dog shampoo containing lemon or other citrus leaves your dog smelling clean and fresh while also fighting greasy fur.
Put Maize Starch on your dog’s fur: A quick way to fight against greasy hair if you can't give your dog a bath is to spread some maize starch all over the fur. It is very absorbent and effective at eliminating the excess oils. After application, comb the fur for even distribution.
Medicated Dog Shampoos: Look for a medicated shampoo made specifically for greasy fur or dogs with overly oily skin. These shampoos usually contain ingredients such as coal tar, salicylic acid, benzoyl peroxide, or sulfur, which are very effective at cutting through the oil and removing built-up scales from the surface of the skin. You can find medicated dog shampoos at any pet supply store. Medicated shampoos are much stronger than regular cleansing shampoos due to the added grease-fighting chemicals, so you don't want to use them often or as I said before, on cats. Use all shampoos according to the manufacturer’s directions.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

also found this hope it helps, 

How to Prevent an Oily Dog Coat Naturally | eHow.com


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for that!  
So i guess that is a bit like using dry shampoo on people really? I'll see what i can find. I can't use maize starch because she's allergic to grains though!


----------

